# congested breathing, some coughing.



## fmizula (Dec 20, 2011)

i have just picked up a doe and a buckling from a  breader that i have noticed the doe coughing. the buckling has not. they were in seperate pen areas. other goats were coughing. on the ride home i noticed her having trouble breathing, like a heavly congested nose.  i had noticed that the stalls were stinky and dirty.  i was told that she was given ivomac to treat for suspected lungworm and they were getting better. im not so sure as she said that she has treated twice and not much improvent in my opinion. i was thinking possible phenomna? possible irratation due to dirty pens? should i treat with an antibiotic like la200 which i have on hand? should i weit? she has been bread and is one month along. the buckling is 7 months old and they are both tiny nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

I would definitely start those two on some antibiotics and treat for worms.


----------



## elevan (Dec 20, 2011)

Pneumonia should be the first suspicion when a goat is coughing.

If coughing persists beyond treatment for pneumonia then you can suspect lungworm .

Sometimes coughing can be caused by coccidia too.

If the goat were on my farm - I would have a fecal done.  I would treat with Albon which will take care of both pneumonia and coccidia.  If coughing persists then I would use a combo treatment of Safeguard and Ivomec.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 21, 2011)

I would put them both on antibiotics.   I prefer a pennicillin type antibiotic for respiratory, but The LA 200 will probably be  fine.  Keep in mind oxytetracyclene is not the best for growing animals, It can affect bone growth on very young animals. If they are only 2 or 3 months old, I would go with a Penn G, 1 cc per 20lbs. twice a day for atleast the first couple of days, and then once a day for 5 to 7 days.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 21, 2011)

one is four years old and one is 7months old. the four year old is pregnant. i did not hear coughing this morning and did not hear congested breathing. i did temps and they were 102.5 and 102.7. they are nigerian dwarf if that matters but i think those are perfict temps. can the expectant mother be givin the la 200?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 21, 2011)

I would hold off on any antibiotics for now. Go ahead with the Ivomec and dose at 1cc per 20 lbs. I would also give them some probiotics since they have had a move.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 21, 2011)

I wouldn't give the pregnant doe La 200 unless you absolutly have to. 

Worming is a good idea, since they have been moved to a new home and stress can cause an increase in worms. 

watching the 7 month old for coccidiosis would also be a good idea. Or planning on treating him for cocci wouldn't be a bad idea.  Many people treat for cocci on a regular basis with their younger animals. And the stress of the move can cause an increase in Cocci, which is not treated by ivermectin.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 21, 2011)

what is the reckomended treatment for cocci ??  i do have sulmit and corid on hand. should i add it to everyones water or admister it to just him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 21, 2011)

I would use the sulmet. Definitely give it to the 7 month old but if the conditions of the previous place weren't the best, I would do the pregnant female too.


----------



## elevan (Dec 21, 2011)

I linked this above, but here is information on coccidia and average dosages of common medications for it:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## fmizula (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks a buncH!!


----------

